
Learning To Ignore - Shift Your Focus To What Really Matters - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/learning-to-ignore/
======
mgenzel
Must say, for a parent & entrepreneur, there are many tasks on the plate that
fit the focus, are in fact things that I like to do, and oh yeah, by the way,
are things that I either absolutely must or really-really should do. And the
time required to do such tasks still greatly outnumbers the time available,
even after throwing away tasks that don't "really matter". This article really
doesn't help, probably because no one can help you make the hard choices
required every day in the adult life.

------
edragonu
I'm also a parent and an entrepreneur and there were some really tough lessons
I had to learn about "everything is important". Because it isn't. Really.

If you can squeeze more than one thing at a time in your focus timeline, then
all of those things are not "important". If you can focus on only one thing,
that would be the only one important. And when you focus on only one, you
can't possibly have the feeling of "not enough time"... It's all perception,
in the end.

